# Music software



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Question: which programmes should I get in order to compose electronic music? I need a programme or programmes that I can use to create sounds, manipulate samples of sounds recorded on mini disk, edit them, etc etc. 

I've heard of Cubase, Sounforge, Logic, Reason. 

Oh and by the way, I own a PC, not a Mac.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

So you're asking about DAWs (Digital Audio Workstations)? What you decide to use mainly comes down to preference. What's more intuitive to work within, what's more compatible with what you're using, how you like to do your editing/recording...etc etc. Personally, I use Cubase because I like the company that created it (Steinberg) because they created the VST (Virtual Studio Technology). There are plenty of free VST's on the internet, so for example, I could download a free Cello VSTi (i = instrument), plug it into Cubase, and use my midi synth to play it without any problems. Also, many of the softsynths I use are in VST format. And I just love the way editing and recording is done in Cubase.

What do you mean by "electronic music?" Literally electronic music with synthesizers..? If so, Native Instruments is one of the companies you'll likely come to love. They have a bundle that is full of synths (also more organic orchestral instruments, including pianos). 

Reason is special in that it is basically a software synth with it's own sequencer. It's generally recommended as a good beginner level package to start with, but eventually people out grow it (from what I've seen). The problem is, it is incredibly closed. They give you a few synths/options and that's the end of it. With other programs (cough Native Instruments) they're much more open, with many more options. But they're more complex to learn...and you'll have to deal with the program in addition to your chosen DAW (Cubase in my case). With Reason, everything is done within Reason (although rewiring it is an option I believe). But I don't know...there's more bang for your buck with other programs. It's either - do you want baby steps with Reason, or do you want to jump right into it with both a DAW and softsynth program and learn them together ? 

Also...you're using minidisks? Do you have a program that sends .mp3s or .wavs onto minidisks? I do all my recording/editing within Cubase, I record with numerous VSTis (pianos, strings, drums, bass guitars..etc etc), extract as a .wav or high quality mp3. Then from there, I suppose you would have a program to send it onto a minidisk.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the info.

What I'm looking to do is write electronic music, that is, I don't want to write something for instrument and then try to record it electronically and edit it. I want to manipulate *sound*. That's my main concern. The purpose is to create "electronic music", where the recording is the work itself; not music that could be performed by musical instruments.

So what I'll be doing is mainly 2 things: 1. I'll be reccording enviroment sounds and feeding them to the PC. 
2. I want to create sounds by feeding parameters into a programme that will in turn give me a specific soundwave.

After that, I want to be able to do all kinds of things with these sounds: alter them in length, add or remove harmonics, manipulate every aspect of sound, including noise of course. Last but not least, I want to be able to work the samples in more than one programmes if I think it necessary, so I need a programme that will let "export" the file you're working on as another type of file.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

It sounds like what you want is a sampler. "Kontakt" is the popular one from Native Instruments, also "Absynth" works as one too, "Battery" as well I believe (although it's used mainly for drums). With either of these you should be able to import audio files and then manipulate them pretty heavily, essentially creating your own instrument out of what was once...a car door slamming shut or a bird singing or whatever you're interested in. Kontakt is their most powerful one however. 

If you're feeling gutsy, Native Instruments has a "Komplete 6" bundle that has a bunch of their programs combined for around $600 USD. Of course you can buy them individually, but if you're buying many of their products, keep the bundle in mind. There are many other samplers out there as well, so be sure to research other brands. 

And of course if you're going to record these you'll need a DAW as well. 

Definitely stay away from Reason though, as the closed nature of the program will not let you import audio files.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks! No Reason then.

Also, are these programmes for PC or for Mac? Because I don't have Mac.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

They're for PC.


----------

